
Facing New Rivals, Amazon May Open Up Alexa Data for Developers - AndrewKemendo
http://go.theinformation.com/81d2345136098e58
======
skinnymuch
Wish The Information would at least tell me the cost of subscribing without
having to fill any fields in.

But for the main story, it seems like some developers have already been
whitelisted to get the data. Need to know how much data developers get. Do
they get everything that is being said to Alexa? That's way too invasive to be
giving out.

Alexa's skills definitely need to be beefed up. Developers need help there.
The biggest weakness though is Alexa itself as a knowledge base and "search
engine" is awful.

In my opinion Google is clearly the frontrunner. Then Siri or Cortana. I
haven't used Cortana enough yet to know which is better. Alexa is far below.
It can't answer some pretty basic stuff. I don't care if it's a few skills or
Alexa itself that improves, but something needs to be done. I like using Alexa
products and iPhones especially because I'm already invested in them, but
knowing Siri and Alexa are so inferior to Google is annoying.

